

Why the case against “Dread Pirate Roberts” will fall flat - DiabloD3
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/85dc5cccf8c6

======
Nanzikambe
Unfortunately you're wrong on at least two counts:

1 - DPR can easily be implicated in every trade that took place on SR by
virtue of the commission I presume was taken. After all if there was none,
where did this income of his come from?

3 - Bitcoins are money, in the US and several other countries now:
[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/08/federal-judge-
bit...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/08/federal-judge-bitcoin-a-
currency-can-be-regulated-under-american-law/)

Regarding point 2, that's a very specific charge - my guess would be you'll
see there's some very specific evidence behind it when it goes to trial.

------
kefs
Drug trafficking is the least of his worries

[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/10/feds-silkroad-
bos...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/10/feds-silkroad-boss-
paid-80000-for-snitchs-murder-and-torture/)

